# Running away to Gretna Green - My wedding ramblings



## baby.love

I thought it would be nice to have a wedding journal to keep everything in one place :thumbup:

So about us

I'm Leah, i have been in love with Nathan for almost 8 years and in that time we have been through so so much, but we are stronger than ever and we cannot wait to get married.

I'm 31, have 3 kids, 3 dogs and 2 gerbils...


Our 1st thoughts on a wedding were down the registry office idea, then a reception somewhere local, but all that isnt us... We love romance and as soon as we saw the sites about Gretna we knew it was where we have to get married.

Venue is still being looked into as there seems to be so much to choose from, which i was unaware of.. :lol:

I already have my dress and its just divine :happydance:


Spoiler



I am making my own bouquet which will be like this, plus matching for my bridesmaid, the flowergirls will be more feathers than buttons.


Spoiler



and i will be having my hair like this


Spoiler



So pretty organised so far :thumbup:

1st dance will be one of these (we think)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oa619EG30k&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2TKqXqFk6Q&feature=related

So thats it for now... I'm sure there will be plenty more to come :flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im stalking:)


----------



## lozzy21

:D


----------



## Kiki1993

We are doing gretna too :) Which venue are you thinking of? x


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay stalkers :kiss:

Kiki we love the Rennison room at the Blacksmiths :cloud9: it looks really intimate. What venue are you looking at?

In our package we get 2 nights at a 4* hotel .. Sounds really posh :lol:

x


----------



## Kiki1993

We looked at that one too, the history of it too is romantic :)
We have decided on the mill forge and we worked out that for:
3 course meal for 30, soft drinks on arrival and meal, minister, have ceremony and reception there, 2 nights stay in bridal suite, hair and make up for me and 20 photos from a supplier they suggest and possibly a free disco! :thumbup: it comes to just under £1500 :hugs: 
All the suppliers in gretna are so much cheaper than anywhere else! You will save a bargain :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oooh that looks amazing! I'm still looking about at the various venues in Gretna.. Wanna make sure we get the perfect one x


----------



## baby.love

woooooooooooooooooooooooooow ... Ok Anvil Hall is DIVINE! We think this may be the place 

https://www.anvilhall.com/

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

And we can release white doves afterwards :cloud9:


----------



## Kiki1993

Anvil hall is beautiful! We wanted it at first but want to cut costs by not needing a car but i loved anvil! the high ceilings, the long carpet .. and they record it on web cam so people who couldnnt make it can watch on that :) x


----------



## baby.love

Its really making my heart flutter! I'm gonna ring about it tomorrow x


----------



## Kiki1993

Thats the feeling I got from the mills :) got it from anvill to..the thought of walking down that isle was what got me and how beautiful the pictures would look :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Ok so the Anvil Hall package would include

Your Venue - Your Ceremony at the location of your choice >more information
Your Paperwork - M10 forms & full assistance with all legalities >more information
Your Minister or Registrar to conduct the ceremony [fees not included] >more information
Your Bridal Suite - Two nights Luxury Bridal Suite >more information
Your Transport - Vintage Car, Rolls Royce, Limousine. . >more information
Your Scottish Piper - To welcome you on arrival >more information
Your Photography - Our Traditional Photography package >more information
Same Day Album Service >more information
Your Witnesses (if required) >more information
We can arrange/book rooms for guests & help with your reception >more information
A meeting prior to your wedding with your coordinator >more information
Full assistance will be given on the day to ensure everything goes smoothly, allowing you to relax and enjoy your day

Plus an upgrade to Horse & Carriage & release of white doves

This all comes in at around £1600

Pure magic.. Then all we need to do is arrange the meal afterwards!


----------



## baby.love

Ok so i have just spoken to a lady at The Gretna Wedding Bureau and she was really helpful! 

We are 100% that Anvil Hall is the right venue and we are going to be saving like lunatics for the next 6 weeks to save the £700 deposit. She said we are safe with August 2013 as its got no bookings at all for that month yet.

So excited now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kiki1993

Thats great news :) Don't worry i'm saving like a lunatic too but im soooo bad at saving!! ~And OH is worse than me!! Good luck and sounds fab :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oh i'm terrible at saving too hun! But luckily Nathan is pretty good :) I never imagined i would get married in such a stunning place :D

We have looked at the hotels available in the package and we like The Gables Hotel! So do a bit more research on that one i think.


----------



## Kiki1993

Gables has a lovely vibe to it and another quite elegant one is the Hetland hotel ...I have researched Gretna to extremes haha :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

I like Smiths, but it doesn't look like it has that special feel to it :shrug: I am now looking for BnB's that have family rooms... Bloody pricey though! So may look for a travel lodge in the area :lol: Right tight arse aint i :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Nah your not! haha! I would have done that but i'm not payin for anyone accomodation or that, just meals ... its a good thing its only close family going to mine the ammount im asking from them...
"please drive 4 hours to the venue, arrive either the night before or drive down the wedding day just be sure to arrive half an hour before the ceremony or you wont see it, also pay for accomodation for that night, and dont even think about being late or you die :) haha :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Anvil hall looks stunning, ive looked at it so many times


----------



## baby.love

First things first
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



I'm getting MARRIED next year :happydance:

So slight change to plans, we have decided to send invites out and see who would be prepared to come all the way to Gretna.. Then finalise numbers by a certain date so we can see if we need a proper reception or just a meal afterwards.

So now to decide on making or buying my invites :)

xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Thats great news! How exciting :hugs:
Thats why we changed our mind from the winter wodnerland package, we loved the price and what it included but didn't want the smiths. It looks nice, very lovely but it was too new like it had no background to it :hugs:


----------



## R&G2007

I got married at anvil hall back in 2007 and it was amazing you will love it


----------



## baby.love

Well another change of plan and a change of date! We have decided to put the wedding back to 2014 as we just have so much to pay out for this year, so getting a deposit together would just be a mega strain on our finances :(

We will still be getting wed in Anvil hall though :)

x


----------



## Missnurse

Oo I'm stalking ladies I live 5 minutes from gretna! When we get married we are planning to go for bonshaw tower and smiths hotel roughly around 2016 I think


----------

